# The next little engine to be made



## Bogstandard (Aug 24, 2008)

For all those that fancy making a little beam engine, why not try one designed for a US Mississippi Paddler.

http://www.vallejogallery.com/item.php?id=166

I think this should be Cedge's next project for his collection. To go with his Water engine. Now he is no longer a newbie.



Bogs


----------



## tmuir (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll pass, I'm looking for something to give me a bit more of a challenge on my next build, sick of just fixing toys. :big:

(And pigs fly too)


----------



## Bernd (Aug 24, 2008)

I see it has a crank on the side. Is this were the giant wound up the spring to make it work.  ??? :-\

Ya I know it's to show how the model worked. :big: :big:

Bernd


----------



## Cedge (Aug 24, 2008)

John
I'll have to bow to your.... uh.... higher availability of free time for the moment....(grin). I've already begun the mid planning stages for the next engine build. Strangely enough, it is also a paddle wheel engine called a "Side Rod" engine. Brunell Models offers this engine as a casting kit, but I'm once again going the stock built route, albeit with a few visual touches of my own and some minor downscaling in size.

The beam engine would have to take its place on an ever growing list of future projects. Truthfully, I've got the next 2 and possibly as many as 4 engine projects already in the planning stages at the moment. The hard part was deciding which one would become first in line.

I guess that means you'll have to tackle the beam first.... assuming you can still remember all those old skills, after all this time out of the shop....LOL

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 25, 2008)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> .... assuming you can still remember all those old skills, after all this time out of the shop....LOL



Don't worry Steve, it has become instinctive now, just like riding a bike.

In fact, now that I have mechanical muscles, things will come out faster than before.

ONLY 4!!!!!! - I am booked up until at least the middle of next year maybe a bit more, and I am still on my one per month routine.

Bogs


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Aug 26, 2008)

Bogs, (John)
I'm hoping to build a twin or triple (steam, simple, not triple expansion)
About 36 mm bore by 54 stroke.
Stephenson launch link.
Piston valves.
I'm comfortable with drilling/boring/grinding cylinders.

Any advice, apart from "don't"
All I have is a 9x20 lathe and a vert slide.
Material in plenty.
I live close to a heavy industrial/engineering area.
I even have offers to build a vert boiler.
These guys know what they're doing.
Coded welders in pressure vessel, AS3902, ASME 9*** etc
I just need to give them a drawing 

Any advice will be gratefully received.
(by me and the welders/boilermakers)


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 26, 2008)

I am not really the person to be talking to, I only make little ones.

You really need someone with experience with traction engines or steam launch engines. Not many on here as we like to stick with the little stuff.

John


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks John,
Still reckon this is the best site going tho'
What's the difference?
Bore, stroke, etc?
I'm just a ham-fisted git that likes to build em large


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Aug 26, 2008)

and I think I've managed to link my email


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Aug 26, 2008)

drawings received.
thank you John


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 26, 2008)

For me 25mm bore X 50mm stroke is a BIG one, I tend to stick with something about half that size. It makes them a lot more manageable, and they don't need as much air or steam capacity. 
It also keeps the costs under control, especially now that non ferrous is hitting an all time high. I saw some 75mm brass bar the other day on a suppliers site (about right for a small flywheel), they wanted £16 an inch.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/themccoys/index_files/Page873.htm

I know you can buy cheaper than that, but it is getting ridiculous.
Luckily I have just got 4 x 150mm billets from my scrap man, all over 35mm thick, £27.

I have made a lot larger in my lifetime, but now I just stick to small stuff.

John


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes John, I'm gobsmacked by the prices I see even in the scrapyards.
As I may have mentioned, I'm lucky enough to have materials supplied buckshee.

I have mates in "the trade" in anything from ali bronze to titanium.
Don't want to sound "flash", but it's a fact here. Industrial area.

I'd be happy to post a few "samples" at cost. If anyone would be prepared to take pot-luck.
0' course, you'd be looking at the lighter alloys.


----------

